# Dogtra 2500 T&B



## Springerguy (Sep 10, 2003)

Anyone own a Dogtra 2500 T&B collar for 2 dogs? Would like to know how reliable the collar is and how loud the locate tone is on the collars. From reading about the collars, it looks like the 2 dog version does not have tone control in the locate mode - instead, it has a high tone for one collar and low tone for the other to differentiate between collars. I let the dogs run in the back yard with the collars and just trying to figure out how loud the collar tone is - don't want to irritate the neighbors too much.

All in all, looks like a simple collar and has a decent warranty. After owning an Innojunk collar I'd like something dependable with a locate feature since that is the only beep function that I use on the collars.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Do not use for two dogs but the collar has worked well for me. Make sure the antenna in tight as I lost my first one. I use the beep function primarily when in cattails so I can hear location of dog. Beeps and tones have multiple levels.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Springerguy, I have the older version (2002 T&B two dog set up) and the biggest knock on the 2500 is that the beeper is much quieter and harder to hear at distance. The reason partially is that the beeper horn is now under the dogs neck rather than on top. It is also prone to getting plugged up with snow because of where it is. Early on these newer collars had battery issues as well, not sure if that has been rectified or not. I know all this as the former pro Staffer and breeder of my dog tested them out when they first became available. He didn't care for the newer ones and said to hang on to my 2002 model. take into account that this is just one experienced person's opinion and may not reflect what others who own them have to say.


----------

